# Going from house with cat flap to one without??



## Lilybett (May 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I hope that someone can help 

I have two moggie babies, one female (9yrs) and one male (7yrs) who are both neutered. All their lives they have lived in houses where they have had cat flaps and free access in and out whenever they like. It now looks like we are going to be moving to a rented house that has no cat flap and no possibility of putting one in. I'm really worried about how they are going to cope with this, we will obviously have to start letting them in and out via the door which will mean teaching them to come when called so that they don't end up out all night/all day. I think the female will be ok as she is very intelligent and generally more of a house cat but the male is rather stubborn (and frankly a bit stupid despite being very lovable!) and I can see me having to stand at the door for hours trying to get him in!!! I obviously realise that we will have to have a permanent litter tray in the house too.

Does anyone have any advice or been in similar situation?

Many thanks in advance!
Lilybett


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Lilybett, welcome to Pet Forum

It is hard to say how well your cats will adapt to no longer having free access to the outdoors, but it will certainly be far easier to get them to adjust in a new environment, as they will never have been used to a cat flap at the new house. 

If there is always someone at home most of the day to let the cats in and out, then I don't think it is too much of a problem. 

Btw, can I just say -- landlords of rented properties are often willing to allow a tenant to install a catflap in a door or a window, providing they sign an agreement to replace the door, or reglaze the window exactly as it was, before they move out. It is definitely worth asking. 

If it turns out you really do have to manage without a cat flap, then as you say it is going to be important your cats come when they are called, and this is something you can start training them in now, by tapping a dish and always giving a reward for coming back. 

Once you are at the new house, they will probably learn quite quickly to come when they are called, because they will realise if they don't then the door is closed and they can't get in straight away! 

But there may be occasional emergencies when one cat doesn't come home in time before you have to go out urgently. For this reason it is vital to have somewhere safe your cats can shelter from bad weather, if they can't get in the house for a while. It could be a shed (into which you fit a cat flap), or a little cat house, or even an (existing) covered porch, in which you put a plastic cat bed lined with vetbed. 

If no safe shelter is provided for them for such emergencies, there is 
the risk they might wander off and try to get into a neighbour's house through a cat flap, which is definitely something you want to avoid, as it can lead to all kinds of problems, not least that your cats start being fed by neighbours! 

With regard to litter trays for your cats once they no longer have free outdoor access, you'll need at least 2 good sized trays, preferably 3. (the rule of thumb is one tray per cat, plus one extra). Many cats dislike peeing and pooing in the same tray, also some dislike sharing trays with another cat.
Open top, high sided trays are best for adult cats, as most hooded trays are simply not tall enough for a cat to squat in comfortably for pooing.


----------

